
A Deep Dive on Binge On - sinak
http://www.project-disco.org/telecom/011316-deep-dive-on-binge-on/
======
stcredzero
_Although some other non-Binge On content providers might be able to react
with lower resolution video as well (this is currently unclear as commentary
has been confusing on this detail), clearly a significant number of video
content providers cannot. This is because, even if they are using adaptive
bitrate technology, their server senses a faster connection and selects video
accordingly, and when it starts shipping video, the “pipe” shrinks to 1.5 mbps
when T-Mobile identifies the traffic as video._

To me, this means that a lot of providers are using pretty crappy "adaptive"
technology. To me, "adaptive" doesn't mean take the results of a query, then
stick with it, even if it's not working.

